# Print Screen [Prt Scr] Cheat Sheet



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If, like me, you don't do a print screen [Prt Scr] often enough to remember the steps 
needed to copy an on-screen image and paste it into a document, web page, or just
to print-out to file for future reference, this easy 1-2-3 guide I found at Inksell.com was 
meant for folks like you and me.

http://www.inksell.com/sbs1.html Scroll down to the bottom of the page for the "Bonus Tip".


----------

